# Sermons on Atonement/Limited Atonement/other related



## Rufus (Apr 12, 2011)

Any recommended sermons on atonement/limited atonement/other related?


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 12, 2011)

Al Martin preached a 5 part series on the Atonement which was excellent! Check Sermon Audio. Also Roger Nicole delivered several outstanding lectures on Limited Atonement. Not sure where they might be found now.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 12, 2011)

rbcbob said:


> Al Martin preached a 5 part series on the Atonement which was excellent! Check Sermon Audio. Also Roger Nicole delivered several outstanding lectures on Limited Atonement. Not sure where they might be found now.



Is Al Martin a good preacher? I've heard of him several times. Although I did once see somebody accuse him of being a legalist of some sort which led to a facebook debate, I'm sure the context of the sermon was taken out.


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 13, 2011)

Al Martin faithfully pastored Trinity Baptist Church for 40 years. He spoke at many conferences around the world including the Banner of Truth Leichestershire Conference. He is no legalist.


----------



## Don Kistler (Apr 13, 2011)

John MacArthur recently (November 2010, I believe) preached a 10 part series called "The Doctrines of Grace." He was very thorough, as is his norm, and handled the extent of the atonement as capably as I've ever heard done.

It is available from Grace To You.


----------

